# Amazonia World of Reptiles: Great Yarmouth



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Jo aka Gemstone Dragons is on holiday in Great Yarmouth this week and asked me to post a link to this place as shes going to be visiting at some point in the next few days....


About us at Amazonia where you can see the Living Jungle and Tropical Zoo

Looks pretty good from what ive seen on the website and its quite cheap compared to some places aswell....£15 for a family ticket! 
Its open every day 10-5 with last entry being at 4.30.


Jo will be bringin back pictures next weekend!!


Has anyone been there already??


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Have been a few times, Wasnt that impressed to be honest... Dirty, Incorrectly labled, Staff informing kids that an iggy would be fine in a 3ft viv because like goldfish they stop growing!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Tell her to save her money...the place is appauling

Its dirty....the animals are not well looked after...the staff are clueless

And I know for a fact they have been reported to the local environmental health department more than once

sorry to be the bearer of bad news........


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG won't waste my money then!

Not paying someone to keep reptiles like that!


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

Lol oh dear, maybe thats why it was so cheap then!!


----------



## col (Apr 7, 2009)

*false water cobras*

hi does anyone know of any reptile stores that stock false water cobras and can courier them thanks Col


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> OMG won't waste my money then!
> 
> Not paying someone to keep reptiles like that!


 
Best way.................


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

ive been there, we were in and out within 30 mins it was a complete waste of money.
nick


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

skippy225 said:


> ive been there, we were in and out within 30 mins it was a complete waste of money.
> nick


 
how the hell did you manage 30mins in there? i pop in once a year (only cause i dont pay) and am in and out in less then ten!


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dave-Flames said:


> how the hell did you manage 30mins in there? i pop in once a year (only cause i dont pay) and am in and out in less then ten!


 quite easy we spent 20 mins in the shop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

So is even the shop worth it then? Pmsl


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

the shops the best part lol it sells wooden snakes and lizards :lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

skippy225 said:


> the shops the best part lol it sells wooden snakes and lizards :lol2:


you know all the stuff we have in the cabinet at the front jo... thats the same stuff lol


----------

